# April Hamer



## Jan Hendrik

Built at Carrington Slipways, Newcastle in 1976.
Small trailing suction dredger with two suction arms.
Continiously doing the Channel near Gippsland Lakes (few hours drive from Melbourne).
GRT 511 length 41 m beam 11m. Owner/Operator: Gippsland Ports

Photo taken during the drydocking in Melbourne in December 2002.


"proper antifouling was applied"


----------



## robbo

*April at work*

Jan 
A long distance shot of the lady at work.
Robbo


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Robbo, this must be at Lakes Entrance. Right? 
I have been on board various times out there and you can clearly see her when driving into L.E.


----------

